# Iphone perdu, comment faire ?



## mattt3 (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
C'est avec tristesse et désespoir que je fais appel à vous après un passage a la boutique orange peu rassurant....
J'ai perdu mon iphone le semaine dernière au cours d'une semaine à la montagne, celui-ci a certainement du glisser d'une poche sur les pistes...  Je l'ai perdu le 17 février, soit 7 mois jour pour jour après son achat, si ça c'est pas un coup du sort !

Je suis donc aller chez Orange dans l'espoir de ne pas avoir à repayer 600, mais malheureusement, d'après la vendeuse il n'y a pas d'autre solution... Celle-ci a voulu me faire croire qu'Apple pourrait m'en fournir un nouveau, ce qui est totalement impossible à mon avis..

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ? N'avez pas une petite solution pour moi qui m'éviterai de payer le prix fort ?
N'est-il pas possible de résilier l'abonnement même si il me reste 1,5 ans d'engagement ?



Si l'un d'entre vous à une idée, faites m'en part s'il-vous-plait, car je suis assez désespéré..

@+i

Matthieu


----------



## yann64 (24 Février 2009)

Salut,

il suffit de lire les conditions générale d'abonnement de orange

Que faire en cas de perte ou de vol ? 
En cas de perte ou de vol de votre mobile, prévenez au plus tôt votre service clients Orange qui se chargera de suspendre votre ligne instantanément. 
Il faudra tout de même une confirmation par lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception à laquelle sera jointe, en cas de vol, une copie du procès- 
verbal établi par les services de police. Votre contrat se poursuit et vous pourrez être indemnisé des communications frauduleuses qui auront été passées 

Par contre si tu as souscrit à l'assurance "vol" chez orange, tu peux essayer de le faire passer comme tel mais il faudra que tu ailles faire une déclaration de vol au commissariat ce qui engendrera de fait ta responsabilité en cas de fausse déclaration.


----------



## netgui (24 Février 2009)

A part acheter un iPhone d'occaz sur ebay ou utiliser un autre téléphone avec une nouvelle carte SIM que Orange va te filer :-( bien désolé pour toi je compatis :-(

PS : cet été, il y a une vache en pleine transumance qui va bouffer une herbe avec un drôle de goût. (ca la changera des mégots)


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2009)

Ce qui peut être pratique en cas de vol si ton iphone possède mobileme, c'est que le gars soit assez con pour rentrer un contact dans le carnet d'adresse ou une autre info qui se synchroniserait directement avec ton mac. tu obtiens alors direct le type qui t'a volé ^^


----------



## Exxon (25 Février 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Ce qui peut être pratique en cas de vol si ton iphone possède mobileme, c'est que le gars soit assez con pour rentrer un contact dans le carnet d'adresse ou une autre info qui se synchroniserait directement avec ton mac. tu obtiens alors direct le type qui t'a volé ^^


 
En cas de vol c'est vrai que cela peut etre pratique.
Il faudrait créer une application qui permette de geolocaliser l'iphone à partir de son numéro de série grace au gps de celui ci...

PS: si quelqu'un developpe cette appli merci de faire aussi une appli qui permette de retrouver mes clés d'appart!


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2009)

Exxon a dit:


> En cas de vol c'est vrai que cela peut etre pratique.
> Il faudrait créer une application qui permette de geolocaliser l'iphone à partir de son numéro de série grace au gps de celui ci...
> 
> PS: si quelqu'un developpe cette appli merci de faire aussi une appli qui permette de retrouver mes clés d'appart!



Oui ça pourrait être vraiment intéressant un systeme, une application sur mac ou sur le web qui par un compte payant, permet une géolocalisation de son iphone a tout moment (par le numéro de série) par le biais d'une app en tâche de fond sur l'iphone.
Bien sûr en limitant un compte a un iphone, pour éviter de s'amuser a pister tous les détenteurs d'iphones..


----------



## attila_mordoron (25 Février 2009)

Latitude de Google peut aller dans ce sens.

Encore faut il qu'il le sorte sur iPhone et que tu autorises une personne de confiance à te géolocaliser en permanence.
Du coup tu perds ton portable, tu demandes à cette personne de te localiser et hop tu cherches dans les buissons ...


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2009)

mattt3 a dit:


> Je suis donc aller chez Orange dans l'espoir de ne pas avoir à repayer 600, mais malheureusement, d'après la vendeuse il n'y a pas d'autre solution... Celle-ci a voulu me faire croire qu'Apple pourrait m'en fournir un nouveau, ce qui est totalement impossible à mon avis..



Salut.

Je suis désolé pour toi, mais en effet, comme tu es engagé, tu ne peux résilier ton abonnement. Sauf après un an en payant une petite contrepartie afin de te libère dorange. Mais cela ne réglera pas ton souci de iPhone et la seule solution est d'en acheter un neuf ou un d'occasion, mais du coup, tu ne pourras pas avoir un iPhone à bas prix.

Tu as un téléphone de rechange en attendant?


----------



## Exxon (26 Février 2009)

attila_mordoron a dit:


> Latitude de Google peut aller dans ce sens.
> 
> Encore faut il qu'il le sorte sur iPhone et que tu autorises une personne de confiance à te géolocaliser en permanence.
> Du coup tu perds ton portable, tu demandes à cette personne de te localiser et hop tu cherches dans les buissons ...


 
Je pense serieusement que ce genre d'application doit exister puisqu' aujourd'hui certains patrons se servent de cet outil pour géolocaliser leurs employés (en général des commerciaux).

A vos marques..Codez!


----------



## attila_mordoron (26 Février 2009)

Exxon a dit:


> Je pense serieusement que ce genre d'application doit exister puisqu' aujourd'hui certains patrons se servent de cet outil pour géolocaliser leurs employés (en général des commerciaux).
> 
> A vos marques..Codez!



Je sais que ça existe pour les poids lourds, mais souvent il y a un module GPS + un module GPRS qui envoie les données.

Par contre la police a déjà utilisée la triangulation par bornes GSM dans le cadre de manifestation dans le but de prévoir les mouvements de foules.
Par contre c'est pas nominatif.

Si tu as une touche chez un pote de la police scientifique ou peut être chez ton opérateur et qu'il a pas peur de perdre son boulot, il peut peut être te le localiser.


----------



## maniyoshi (26 Février 2009)

Salut,

Parlez vous de ce genre d'appli?
Il fallait y penser et cest un développeur français, Kickoo, qui a conçu cette application nommée *"Top Secret"* dont le rôle est de pouvoir permettre de localiser votre iPhone volé ou perdu.





Une fois lapplication installée et liPhone volé, un processus est mis en action pour envoyer par e-mail (vers une adresse e-mail prédéfinie) les coordonnées GPS du lieu ou se trouve liPhone.

Lapplication est donc uniquement compatible avec liPhone 3G qui est le seul être muni dune puce GPS.

Le développeur ne manque pas de mentionner quen cas de vol, il ne faut pas essayer de récupérer votre iPhone vous-même mais de fournir ces informations directement aux autorités.

Top Secret est vendu 2.39  Lien Vers APPLE STORE


----------



## julien1520 (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour étant jeune je m'y connais beaucoup

Il suffit d'aller sur icloud.fr , de rentrée dans le site la ou il vous demande adresse et mot de passe ( ceux pour acceder a l'itunes store quand vous télécharger une appli ) puis vous aller et cliquer sur le nom de votre iphone puis il le localisent . Si c'est trop compliquer pour vous vous pouvez m'envoyer votre adresse mail et votre mot de passe itunes par sms au 06.52.94.04.93 et j'effecturais votre recherche . vous inquietez pas je ne suis pas un pirateur je suis un ados qui s'y connais sur le domaine informatique et sur le domaine téléphonie mobile plus particulierement des iphones .

bonne journée 

cordialement










mattt3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> C'est avec tristesse et désespoir que je fais appel à vous après un passage a la boutique orange peu rassurant....
> J'ai perdu mon iphone le semaine dernière au cours d'une semaine à la montagne, celui-ci a certainement du glisser d'une poche sur les pistes...  Je l'ai perdu le 17 février, soit 7 mois jour pour jour après son achat, si ça c'est pas un coup du sort !
> 
> ...


----------



## boddy (2 Août 2012)

julien1520 a dit:


> Bonjour étant jeune je m'y connais beaucoup
> 
> Il suffit d'aller sur icloud.fr , de rentrée dans le site la ou il vous demande adresse et mot de passe ( ceux pour acceder a l'itunes store quand vous télécharger une appli ) puis vous aller et cliquer sur le nom de votre iphone puis il le localisent . Si c'est trop compliquer pour vous vous pouvez m'envoyer votre adresse mail et votre mot de passe itunes par sms au 06.52.94.04.93 et j'effecturais votre recherche . vous inquietez pas je ne suis pas un pirateur je suis un ados qui s'y connais sur le domaine informatique et sur le domaine téléphonie mobile plus particulierement des iphones .
> 
> ...



C'était pas la peine de préciser que tu es un ado ! Tu demandes des données confidentielles et en plus tu donnes ton numéro de téléphone à n'importe qui :hein:

Je serais ta mère, moi, ça voudrait barder à la maison :hein:


----------



## fanougym (2 Août 2012)

et accessoirement, depuis 2009, je pense qu'il en a racheté un autre...


----------



## boddy (2 Août 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> et accessoirement, depuis 2009, je pense qu'il en a racheté un autre...



Ah oui ! C'est vrai !


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2012)

Trop fort le coup du numéro de portable 3 ans après


----------



## Tosay (3 Août 2012)

Surtout le :



> Bonjour étant jeune je m'y connais beaucoup



Arf !! faut être ado pour maîtriser une appli ?



> je suis un ados qui s'y connais sur le domaine informatique et sur le domaine téléphonie mobile plus particulierement des iphones .



Et donc, je me répépette, faut s'y connaître sur le domaine informatique et sur le domaine téléphonie mobile plus particulièrement des iphones POUR installer "localiser" sur son iphone et savoir se connecter à iCloud



> Si c'est trop compliquer pour vous vous pouvez m'envoyer votre adresse mail et votre mot de passe itunes



J'adore   !! Et si t'as pas encore ce compte itune, tu peux me donner les numéros de ta CB  

Iou Ar Ze BeSt !!


----------

